# UNKNOWN PART



## savageSARGE (Jun 21, 2011)

Hello everyone, I am rebuilding a vg30 for a z31 1987 300zx non-turbo and while putting it back together I came across this part which I can't figure out what it is for or where it goes. Anyone happen to know?

Here's a link to the picture: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/33089652/DSC00138.JPG


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

That doesn't look familiar to me at all. Looks like some kind of bracket. Can you take a picture of it next to something common (or tape measure/ruler) so we can get an idea of the size of it?


----------



## savageSARGE (Jun 21, 2011)

Here is another picture of it along-side of a sharpie marker: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/33089652/DSC00139.JPG

Thanks for the help


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

a bracket maybe? for the wiring harness?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Ugh. Meant to go look at my car today. I forgot. It now looks a little bit familiar. I'm thinking a bracket behind the driver's headlight. Or for a headlight motor or something. Will look tomorrow.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Spent the better part of an hour tooling around in the engine bay of my 88 and didn't find a part that looked like that. Some similar looking stuff, but not close enough. It might have been a bracket from a different year than the one I was looking at.


----------



## savageSARGE (Jun 21, 2011)

Well thanks for your efforts AZ  I believe it is from my '87 but until I find a place where I need it when putting it back together, I am guessing that it will stay in a box, somewhere.

No use worrying about it anymore if I don't even know that I need it :/


----------

